# problems at my 20 week scan



## lisa jane (May 6, 2008)

please can anyone help me?

I have just got back from my 20 week scan and feel very worried they told me im having a son which is amazing but they noticed that both kidneys are enlarged and full of fluid a dilated urethra and his penis appear distended and echopoor? have you heard of this before and what does it mean?

thanks lisa


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

have you been referred for a detailed scan in the near future?


----------



## lisa jane (May 6, 2008)

Hi

yes, its for tomorrow but it just keeps going round in my head, i dont understand what this can mean?

please help lisa


----------

